# VegasWiseguySports.com Free Picks



## wadsonsilva (Jun 30, 2009)

MLB - FLORIDA MARLINS -1.5 +135

Nationals are 19-41 in the last 60 meetings in Florida. 
Nationals are 15-36 in the last 51 meetings. 
Nationals are 19-41 in their last 60 after scoring 2 runs or less in their previous game. 
Nationals are 20-44 in their last 64 games vs. a left-handed starter. 
Nationals are 4-9 in their last 13 games as an underdog of +110 to +150. 
Nationals are 16-37 in their last 53 games as a road underdog of +110 to +150. 
Nationals are 3-7 in their last 10 when their opponent allows 2 runs or less in their previous game. 
Nationals are 18-43 in their last 61 games with the total set at 9.0-10.5. 
Nationals are 17-41 in their last 58 Tuesday games. 
Nationals are 23-58 in their last 81 games on grass. 
Nationals are 15-38 in their last 53 road games with the total set at 9.0-10.5. 
Nationals are 23-61 in their last 84 overall. 
Nationals are 18-53 in their last 71 games as an underdog. 
Nationals are 23-68 in their last 91 games following a loss. 
Nationals are 16-50 in their last 66 during game 2 of a series. 
Nationals are 16-51 in their last 67 road games vs. a team with a winning home record. 
Nationals are 13-45 in their last 58 games as a road underdog. 
Nationals are 13-45 in their last 58 road games. 
Nationals are 11-41 in their last 52 vs. National League East. 
Nationals are 0-5 in their last 5 road games vs. a left-handed starter. 
Nationals are 1-4 in Stammens last 5 starts with the total set at 9.0-10.5. 
Marlins are 5-0 in their last 5 games as a home favorite. 
Marlins are 6-0 in their last 6 home games. 
Marlins are 5-0 in their last 5 home games vs. a team with a road winning % of less than .400. 
Marlins are 6-0 in their last 6 games on grass. 
Marlins are 5-0 in their last 5 games as a favorite. 
Marlins are 7-1 in their last 8 when their opponent scores 2 runs or less in their previous game. 
Marlins are 5-1 in their last 6 after allowing 2 runs or less in their previous game. 
Marlins are 10-2 in their last 12 games as a home favorite of -151 to -200. 
Marlins are 4-1 in their last 5 games following a win. 
Marlins are 13-4 in their last 17 games vs. a team with a winning % below .400. 
Marlins are 44-20 in their last 64 games as a favorite of -151 to -200.

FOR PREMIUM PICKS VISIT WWW.VEGASWISEGUYSPORTS.COM


----------



## wadsonsilva (Jul 2, 2009)

FREE TRIAL

Visit www.vegaswiseguysports.com and register and have your account activated for 3 days free of charge.

Our free trial offer ends Saturday, July 4th, 2009.


MLB - NEW YORK YANKEES -1.5 -130

Mariners are 7-22 in the last 29 meetings in New York. 
Mariners are 2-11 in the last 13 meetings.
Mariners are 3-7 in their last 10 games after losing the first 2 games of a series. 
Mariners are 15-36 in their last 51 games as a road underdog. 
Mariners are 6-15 in their last 21 Thursday games. 
Mariners are 7-18 in their last 25 road games vs. a team with a winning record. 
Mariners are 8-24 in their last 32 road games vs. a team with a home winning % of greater than .600. 
Mariners are 13-40 in their last 53 road games with the total set at 9.0-10.5. 
Mariners are 6-24 in their last 30 games as an underdog of +201 or greater. 
Mariners are 1-4 in their last 5 games as an underdog. 
Mariners are 5-21 in their last 26 games as a road underdog of +201 or greater. 
Mariners are 1-6 in their last 7 road games vs. a left-handed starter. 
Mariners are 1-4 in Vargas' last 5 road starts. 
Mariners are 1-4 in Vargas' last 5 starts as a road underdog.
Yankees are 6-0 in their last 6 games following a win. 
Yankees are 5-0 in their last 5 games vs. a starter with a WHIP greater than 1.30. 
Yankees are 6-0 in their last 6 vs. a team with a winning record. 
Yankees are 7-0 in their last 7 games on grass. 
Yankees are 7-0 in their last 7 overall. 
Yankees are 6-1 in their last 7 home games vs. a team with a winning record. 
Yankees are 5-1 in their last 6 vs. American League West. 
Yankees are 11-3 in their last 14 games vs. a left-handed starter. 
Yankees are 14-4 in their last 18 home games vs. a team with a losing road record. 
Yankees are 23-8 in their last 31 games with the total set at 9.0-10.5. 
Yankees are 48-19 in their last 67 games as a favorite of -201 or greater. 
Yankees are 117-48 in their last 165 home games vs. a left-handed starter. 
Yankees are 17-7 in their last 24 games as a home favorite. 
Yankees are 17-7 in their last 24 home games. 
Yankees are 203-87 in their last 291 games as a home favorite of -201 or greater. 
Yankees are 44-20 in their last 64 after allowing 2 runs or less in their previous game. 
Yankees are 37-17 in their last 54 home games with the total set at 9.0-10.5. 
Yankees are 39-18 in their last 57 when their opponent scores 2 runs or less in their previous game. 
Yankees are 63-30 in their last 93 during game 3 of a series. 
Yankees are 46-22 in their last 68 games as a favorite. 
Yankees are 4-0 in Sabathias last 4 starts with 5 days of rest. 
Yankees are 4-1 in Sabathias last 5 starts after allowing 2 runs or less in their previous game.

WWW.VEGASWISEGUYSPORTS.COM


----------

